# Lighting for New Loft



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

I just starting to make plans to build my loft. As you probaly know that some members of ones family always have something negative to say about the pigeons. I am the only one in my family that knows about racing or fancy pigeons. After all the negative talk, I decided on which part of our yard to build on. The only big problem is that since it will be close to the side of my house. There would not be no direct sunlight, just where the aviary part & trap will be. I need some suggestions on what can I do to asure that my birds will get their daily dose of light. I thought to make the center part of the loft's roof, like a window. Using 1/4" or 1/2" mesh wire to make that window inside. Than when it rains I just can put a tarp or sheet of plywood over the mesh wire. Or will a light fixture inside do the trick? Any & every suggestion will be welcomed. Ed


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

You can include a clear corrugated panel in the roof, windows on the side that is not getting hit with wind, rain. my birds hang out in the aviary when it rains


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank You for your advise. Sounds very good. ED


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

what about one of those solar tube lights?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

For the birds to obtain the benefits of vitamin D3, the sunlight must be direct so corrugated plastic or solar tubes won't work. The birds must get direct sunlight or you will have many problems.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Mudsow & Charis. All animals need their vitamin D thats for sure. Ed


----------

